# Our new Girl



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Meet our new girl Boogie Nights Calypso ( Cali )

1,200 miles and 20 hr. round trip makes for a long day but worth it.

















View attachment 8220


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

20 hour round trip pffft! Try 20 hours each way!!!! LOL.... Very cute!!! Who is she from? She looks stylin in her little collar


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwwww, she is soooooo cute. Now I have puppy fever.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww she's beautiful!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww I love me soem red dogs, she is for sure a cutie and I am with Holly, who did ya get her from? I am lovin her in red and thanksfor sharing


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> 20 hour round trip pffft! Try 20 hours each way!!!! LOL.... Very cute!!! Who is she from? She looks stylin in her little collar


She is from B. at Boogie Nights 
I have always loved the "Boogieman" dogs from CSP and Blaizen Kennels that I have seen and I met B. at the shows and loved his dogs and what I have seen that he has bred and decided that if/when the opportunity came up to own one that I would

She is out of GrCh V "Bronson" and GrCh "Lizzy"


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I thought I recognized her, there is a look to the Boogieman dogs, very nice, Bronson is and has been a HUGE fave of mine for a while, very nice, I am sure she will do you and B proud


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very nice, she is a cutie i can't wait to see how she matures!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG she's super cute. I can't wait for more pics. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

I made a long trip for my lil boom. Well worth it I see cuz she is adorable. Keep posting pics i would like to see her as she grows up


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww shes adorable


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Update on Calypso: this past weekend at Kellyville was Calypso's first show she took a pair of seconds in her class and her new best friend took a Jr. handler showing her (wasnt sure that we would get her back) but overall she handled the long drive, extended time in a crate, and the show atmosphere like a little champ


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice one! Congrats to the handler too.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Nice one! Congrats to the handler too.


he is the son of a friend and he was on cloud 9 when he got 1st, I tried to tell him that since he used my pup that half of the trophy was mine but he wasn't going for it.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

JayHawk said:


> he is the son of a friend and he was on cloud 9 when he got 1st, I tried to tell him that since he used my pup that half of the trophy was mine but he wasn't going for it.


Smart kid!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG what a cutie pie I remember when he posted pic's of this litter. Brain you should do a thread on these pup's and how they are coming along. Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Calypso is a gorgeous dog who has been kicking her sisters butt who I own regularly LOL. 

Jayhawk I couldn't be happier that she has a home with you and your wife. Awesome folks who do an awesome job with their animals


----------

